# Micromaster 430 Projekt



## rs-plc-aa (11 Januar 2010)

Hallo, hier meine aktuelle Aufgabe:

Ich soll für ein noch fertig zu stellendes Projekt als Option 2 Umrichter vom Typ MM 430 anbieten.

Der erste soll einen einzelnen Lüfter regeln, der zweite soll per Motor Staging einen gleitend und 2 weitere als Stufen dazu regeln.
Jeweils mit dem internen PID.

Sämtliche Signale sollen über Profibus ausgetauscht werden.

Soll- / Istwerte für den Regler liegen als Temperatur vor.

Und ich fange bei dem Thema gerade bei 0 an...

Gibt es irgendwas was mir den Einstieg etwas erleichtern kann?

Ich habe per Suche schon ein paar pdfs herausgepickt und gelesen aber meistens war dort immer die Soll-Frequenz direkt reingeschrieben worden was ja nicht ganz zu meiner Aufgabe passt.

Mir ist klar daß dies nicht in einem 4-Zeiler zu erzählen ist aber ein paar Tips wie ich mich der Reihe nach von wichtig zu weniger wichtig durchkämpfen sollte würden mir schon weiterhelfen. Im Moment kämpfe ich glaube ich an zu vielen Fronten gleichzeitig...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Januar 2010)

wo ist denn genau dein Problem ? Den Sollwert der im Programm berechnet wird über Profibus zum Umrichter zu übertragen ist nicht das Problem, oder ?


----------



## rs-plc-aa (12 Januar 2010)

Na ja, ich sag mal "JEIN"

z.B. das Motor Staging ist in der Doku mal wieder so beschrieben daß es zwar vorhanden aber nicht eindeutig genug beschrieben ist...

Wenn z.B. einer der 3 identischen Motore am FU hängt und die anderen 2 über dessen digital Ausgänge angesteuert werden sollen (anhängig vom integrierten PID!) so ist mir anhand der gegebenen Doku noch unklar wie der entsprechende Parameter dafür gesetzt werden soll.

Ich will aber auch nicht leugnen daß mir die generelle Lösung des Nutzdatenaustausches noch nicht ganz klar ist.

Die Steuer- und Statusworte mit den Bits wollte ich nach möglichkeit bei den Defaults belassen, also muss ich mir für den Soll- / Istwert noch einen Bereich suchen da ich ja nicht den F-Sollwert sondern den Reglersoll- und Istwert übertragen möchte.

Was ich mir jetzt hier "erwarte" ist also ein Tip ala "Die Werte kannst du einfach hier und da anhängen mit folgendem PPO Typ usw."...

Denn zum "Probieren" habe ich nur sehr wenig Zeit - klar, wie alle halt.

Also wie gesagt, die grundsätzliche Funktionsweise ist mir schon bekannt - da habe ich einiges über die SuFu schon gelesen (und nat. in der Siemens-Doku) aber es sind halt ein paar Details die sich für mich momentan nicht einfach so ergeben und ich daher ein wenig Hilfe benötige.


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 Januar 2010)

Hallo RS,
ich favourisiere da den PPO3.
In dem Ding hast du dann 3 Worte, die übertragen werden.
Das erste Wort ist Steuer-/Statuswort (je nach Richtung - vom Regler oder zum Regler) und die beiden anderen die von dir im Regler festgelegten Soll- bzw. Istwerte. Hierbei mußt du nur berücksichtigen, dass sich alle übertragenen Werte immer auf Hex4000 = 100% des eingestellten max.Wertes (z.B. für Soll-Frequenz) beziehen.

Hilft dir das weiter ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## rs-plc-aa (12 Januar 2010)

Bei PPO3 habe ich aber doch nur 2 Worte oder? Das wäre dann zum Senden eins zu wenig.

Ich habe ja (eigentlich zu meiner selben Problematik) ein zweites Thema erstellt http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=32771 bei dem ich zu klären versuche was ich denn noch für Software eventuell brauche.

Da dies mein erster Umrichter sein wird habe ich mal blauäugig das Tool "Starter" installiert.

Nun aber zum Problem zurück.

Ich denke ich werde, um mindestens 3 Worte zum Umrichter übertragen zu können PPO2 oder eines der nicht als PPO deklarierten brauchen.

Jetzt habe ich nätürlich schon viel verschiedenes gelesen und bin nun eher noch mehr verwirrt als gescheiter geworden.

Z.B. steht in der Ausbildungsunterlage d08 daß das Profibusmodul für MM4xx NUR PPO 1+3 unterstützt - also immer nur 2 Worte pro Richtung.
Das ist aber wieder Ausgabestand 2004.

Ich bin einfach nur genervt gerade.

Also mal angenommen ich stricke mir das Anwendungsbeispiel um und verwende PPO2 dann muss ich ja nur noch mit Starter die Parameter dementsprechend umbiegen daß das gesendete auch an der richtigen Stelle ankommt -oder ? (wobei "nur noch" sich ja zumindest mal gut anhört)

Zum Motor Staging wollte ich mal noch wissenwas ich da parametrieren sollte.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Januar 2010)

Hast Du das gelesen ? LINK


----------



## rs-plc-aa (12 Januar 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hast Du das gelesen ? LINK


 
Ja habe ich gestern schon gelesen - bringt mich aber auch nicht weiter.

Ich brauche mindestens 3 Worte zum Senden und das Motor Staging.


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Januar 2010)

Na ... da gibt es doch auch noch PPO4 - das hat dann 6 Soll-/Istwerte. Damit habe ich allerdings noch nicht gearbeitet.
Wofür brauchst du denn aber mehr als 2 Sollwerte ? Ist mir bislang noch nicht untergekommen (nur bei Servos - nicht bei FU's) ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Januar 2010)

Irgendwo muss doch stehen wie man dieses Staging programmiert. Oder im Starter muss es eine IB-Hilfe geben. Ich hab Starter nicht mehr installiert da ich zum Glück schon lange nix mehr mit S-Umrichter zu tun gehabt habe.

Was sagt denn der Support ?


----------



## rs-plc-aa (13 Januar 2010)

Zum PPO:

Ich habe schon gesehen daß es PPO4 gibt - aber da war ja dieser oben erwähnte Hinweis daß nur PPO1+3 zu gehen scheint (ich habe ja die Hardware noch nich hier damit ich es testen könnte somit wollte ich hier vorab schon mal fragen ob es jemand schon so gemacht hat.)

Zum Staging:

Hat sich erledigt, geht.

Zu der Anzahl von Worten:

Bei 2 verfügbaren Worten wäre ja das erste für die Steuerbits und das zweite für einen Sollwert.
Da ich ja aber den integrierten Regler nutzen MUSS (weil sonst ja das Staging nicht verfügbar wäre) sollte ich Ihm ja einen Soll- und einen Istwert übergeben... Wenn dann sonst nichts dazukommt wären das dann halt 3 Worte.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Januar 2010)

Hast du dir mal die Parameterliste angeschaut ? Beim Parameter 2371 steht eine Art Blockschaltbild. Dort ist beschrieben das der Istwert direkt auf den MM430 gelegt wird. Also ohne Umweg über die SPS. Ich vermute fast das du den Istwert nicht über Profibus übertragen kannst


----------



## rs-plc-aa (13 Januar 2010)

Ja, habe ich.

Der p2371 ist übrigens die Staging Konfiguration wo bei mir jetzt:

[2] M1 = 1x M2 = 1X M3 =

steht - also so wie es meine Aufgabe (siehe erster post) verlangt.

Das bedeutet der erste Motor der am Umrichter hängt taucht da nicht auf und die beiden anderen habe jeweils die selbe Leistung (deswegen 1x)

Der p2264 ist m.E. der PID Istwert wo dann gewählt werden kann wo er herkommt - u.A. über PROFIBUS bzw. CB allgemein...

Jetzt muss ich natürlich noch die Zuweisungen richtig hinbekommen aber es scheint zumindest meinem Vorhaben nichts mehr im wege zu stehen daher verlege ich das dann auf dem Zeitpunkt an dem ich alle Teile hier liegen habe und auch mal anschließen kann.


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Januar 2010)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Zum PPO:
> Bei 2 verfügbaren Worten wäre ja das erste für die Steuerbits und das zweite für einen Sollwert.
> Da ich ja aber den integrierten Regler nutzen MUSS (weil sonst ja das Staging nicht verfügbar wäre) sollte ich Ihm ja einen Soll- und einen Istwert übergeben... Wenn dann sonst nichts dazukommt wären das dann halt 3 Worte.


 
Hierzu nochmal :
PPO3 beinhaltet 1 bin-Steuerwort und 2 INT-Sollwerte zum Regler und 1 bin-Zustandswort und 2 INT-Istwerte vom Regler.

Hast du da jetzt ggf. etwas falsch verstanden ? Oder ich ...?

Gruß
LL


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Januar 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hierzu nochmal :
> PPO3 beinhaltet 1 bin-Steuerwort und 2 INT-Sollwerte zum Regler und 1 bin-Zustandswort und 2 INT-Istwerte vom Regler.
> 
> Hast du da jetzt ggf. etwas falsch verstanden ? Oder ich ...?
> ...


 
Im Prinzip 

1 Steuerwort       16Bit
1 Sollwertbyte       8Bit
1 Sollwertbyte       8Bit


Also 2 Worte lang (32Bit)


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Januar 2010)

Oops ... :icon_frown:
Ich habe gerade noch mal nachgesehen ... du hast Recht ...


----------



## rs-plc-aa (13 Januar 2010)

Jo, 8-Bit Sollwert wäre etwas knapp...

Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus daß PPO2 funktioniert.


----------

